# Back pain: Things that make you go Ouch!



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

> You're Addicted to Crunches



What about


you're addicted to crutches? or
you're addicted to Cap'n Crunch?

Also, they left out



> Playing horsey with twin 2-4 year olds


----------



## Daniel (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*



> you're addicted to Cap'n Crunch?



I guess it's one of those no pain, no gain kindof things.


----------



## Banned (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*



David Baxter said:


> Also, they left out
> 
> Playing horsey with twin 2-4 year olds


 
I think it depends who's the horse and who's the rider...if the kid is the horse and you're the rider, that's an issue for both of you.  If you're the horse, the issue is only for you.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*

I was playing 'helicopter' with my godchildren last weekend...My lower back still hasn't come back to its original position.


----------



## Banned (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*

Oooh is that the one where you grab their arms and spin them?

When I used to coach gymnastics I would do "superman jumps" with my kids, to teach them how to properly vault off their hands.  Most kids that do gymnastics are pretty trim and fit and I could easily lift over my head and hold them in position....except one.  I think my back is *still* hurting from her and that was 15 years ago.  :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*



Turtle said:


> Oooh is that the one where you grab their arms and spin them?



Yes.   I'm the only one that is willing to humour that particular addiction of theirs. 



> When I used to coach gymnastics I would do "superman jumps" with my kids, to teach them how to properly vault off their hands.  Most kids that do gymnastics are pretty trim and fit and I could easily lift over my head and hold them in position....except one.  I think my back is *still* hurting from her and that was 15 years ago.


:lol:  I remember doing that.   But, *ahem* it may have been a little longer than just 15 years ago.

When I see children, I really just think that I want a fraction of their enthousiasm, and energy - just a fraction.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

*Re: 14 Worst Habits that Hurt Your Back*



Jazzey said:


> I was playing 'helicopter' with my godchildren last weekend...





Turtle said:


> Oooh is that the one where you grab their arms and spin them?



No. That's where you take them up in a helicopter, look them sternly in the face, and tell them, "If you don't stop arguing and yelling by the time I count to 10, I'm going to throw both of you out the door."


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 17, 2009)

:lol:     Do you know how much a helicopter ride costs???    Doesn't it work in a car or something a little 'cheaper'.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Oct 17, 2009)

Well, to save money, you can use the Michael Jackson version and just hang them off a balcony.


----------



## Jazzey (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes, and hope dearly that none of my neighbours see me doing that.


----------

